# Halloween in the office



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Do any of you decorate your office,cube or work space for Halloween? I work in the warehouse area for my company and have my own large office area and last year I barely decorated (no Halloween spirit for some reason). Any pixs of your decor for inspiration would be amazing.

P.S. I have the most amazing boss, she is just as into as I am, we go Halloween shopping on lunch breaks.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

a company i used to work for was BIG into halloween (they were based in san Francisco but had an office in raleigh) - we celebrated the WHOLE week - we had cubicle decorating contests, pumpkin carving contests, wore costumes on the big day, had a big party... it was great . 

sadly, no pics though


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I have been fortunate to work for bosses that were okay for me to decorate my office. I even was going to have an office halloween party...but my co-workers weren't as in to Halloween as I was so it didn't happen. Check out my album for pictures - two of the were offices I decorated. I also did my cube last year. It was simple but everyone loved it. I did an Edgar Allen Poe theme. I had his book of complete works and ravens all over my cube.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I do decorate my office......no one minds, tho they think I'm weird.....


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I decorate my office. I have spider webs and small spiders that I put all around my office. In one corner in front of the window, I hang up a spider egg sack that I made. We have a costume contest and some of us will bring Halloween themed food in for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I am fortunate to work for a place that has a big halloween potluck with a costume contest, even a parade thru the office. It's really very silly but fun. My big competition is the people in support and solutions. There costumes are the best! I can decorate to my hearts content, even our lobby. Last year I had 2 bluckies in childrens costumes sitting in the lobby chairs.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I used to decorate a lot, but being in "Ottawa", the city that forgot what fun is (we are the most gorvenment city in Canada, the ideal of crazy here is trying an Ice cappochino, instead of regular cappochino.. YOOO!! I AM SO CRAZYY! YYOO!!!), was frown uppon. Now, I mentionned to no one at work about my double Halloween life. I did a few weeks ago to a young lady about my haunt and going PRO, she stopped talking to me and gives me strange looks now, seriouslty. I hate most people here. (L)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

osenator said:


> I used to decorate a lot, but being in "Ottawa", the city that forgot what fun is (we are the most gorvenment city in Canada, the ideal of crazy here is trying an Ice cappochino, instead of regular cappochino.. YOOO!! I AM SO CRAZYY! YYOO!!!), was frown uppon. Now, I mentionned to no one at work about my double Halloween life. I did a few weeks ago to a young lady about my haunt and going PRO, she stopped talking to me and gives me strange looks now, seriouslty. I hate most people here. (L)


maybe its time to move...... YIKES!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

osenator said:


> I used to decorate a lot, but being in "Ottawa", the city that forgot what fun is (we are the most gorvenment city in Canada, the ideal of crazy here is trying an Ice cappochino, instead of regular cappochino.. YOOO!! I AM SO CRAZYY! YYOO!!!), was frown uppon. Now, I mentionned to no one at work about my double Halloween life. I did a few weeks ago to a young lady about my haunt and going PRO, she stopped talking to me and gives me strange looks now, seriouslty. I hate most people here. (L)


I think you just need to meet new people! I LOvE Ottawa and have a blast every time we go! And I'm a HUGE politico, but all the ones I know LOVE how much we go out of our way for Halloween! 
Personally I find politics to be even scarier than Halloween sometimes! Haha
Hubs grew up in Kanata, and had fond memories of the farms nearby Doing fall stuff! Maybe try an ad in Kijiji to try and get together with some fellow haunters/Halloween lovers


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm usually in charge of the decorations for the lobby (which is where I sit) & it's mostly cute &/or generic fall stuff, hay bales, cute scarecrows, pumpkins, dried corn, etc. They were there before I was there so I just put 'em up like everyone else used to. Since it's the front desk they don't wanna have all sorts of gory junk up there & I have no problem with that & understand that, plus since it's "fall" stuff it carries over for another month. I just take down a couple of spiders & put up a couple of turkeys instead.

When*I started there were a billion cutesy stuffed things & confetti for every surface area. *I've cut waaaay back on the confetti, small things & stuffed bears & crap like that. *Mostly because I'm the one that has to put it up & take it down.

I honestly HATEHATEHATE the stuff & hate doing it, but everyone else likes it but each year I try to put out less & less because I think it looks messy in such a small space. It makes me a little claustrophobic, especially the stuff that's on the counter where my desk is, it starts to close in on me.

I know, I know, it sounds crazy since I'm soooooo into Halloween in general, but like I said, each year I cut one thing out & I've tossed almost all the glitter/confetti stuff away.

If it were totally up to me, I'd have a candy bowl on the counter with one largish thing on the counter, a few pumpkins on the floor & one large generic fall thing on each table (which is 2) & that' be it. But it's not totally up to me. The worst part is when I've finished decorating for whatever holiday is coming & the HR lady will go into the boxes & bring out MORE stuff. It makes me crazy especially since I'm the one that has to put it all away. It's micromanaging at a ridiculous level but the whole place is like that, I'm just sorta over it & don't care anymore.

Honestly, I'd be happy if we didn't decorate for any holiday at all.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Me and my co-worker Trent share an office and I plan on decorating it this year. I know he doesn't mind as he, my boss, plus a few other co-workers always come to our Halloween house party so they're excited to decorate. Our company has a potluck and costume contest so a lot of ppl dress up. It's usually a fun time.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Last year my boss gave me the go ahead to decorate the office for Halloween. It's a relatively small office, and I wasn't sure how crazy I was allowed to go... so I kept it minimal (especially since I had only been working there for 3 months by the time Halloween rolled around). 





































Then Christmas rolled around, and the other receptionist (who is the resident Christmas fanatic) decorated parts of the office I didn't know I was allowed to decorate! So this year I have even bigger and better plans! I'm going to bring in an extra life size figure that we won't be using at home... and also decorate the bathroom and put bloody drip decals on my bosses doors. 8D All my co-workers are actually getting excited to see what I'm going to do this year, because they see me getting excited.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I'm very lucky the guys I work for kind of let me do whatever I want! This is a very good company I work for, very family oriented. I sit at the front desk as well and I'm like right in front of the door so when people come in it's like BAM - in your face! LOL. Luckily we don't have many people come in except for solicitors and salesmen......so much for that "No Soliciting" sign!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

sorry, more pics from a different year......


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I got some great ideas from what you have posted.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

My last haunted cubicle, 2009


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, I decorate my office and it's also cool we have a Halloween costume contest each year. I've won first place three times now, with a cash prize. Always a lot of fun in costume, playing music and acting like a freak (more-so than usual) for the special day.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

^Holy cow that's awesome! It'd be fun if you could string a couple of cubes together & make a mini Haunted House hallway.

Glad to see great decorating can happen in any space


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I used to decorate my cube - not excessively, but enough. When I moved into my office, the amount of decorating when up (more room, less chance of uptight people getting b**chy). 

The agency used to have costume contests that were discontinued long before I got there, but people were still allowed to wear costumes on the day (and still are) so long as you don't wear a mask or have anything truly dangerous. There's a fairly strong Halloween underground that makes sure everyone is aware of Halloween events going on throughout the state.

Coolest, though, was our late Commissioner, who would wear a costume each year - and at one point reportedly "reverse trick or treated" - visiting each employee and giving out candy. I missed that, though, because of course the office is the last place you'll find me on Halloween!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette, offmymeds, and osenator, awesome pictures. Each of you did a great job decorating. That scarecrow is freakin' creepy... I love it


----------



## Elky (Jul 24, 2012)

At my office we're allowed to decorate, I've enhanced a bit over the years... This was my cubicle last year. Moved locations though so I'm going to have to see if my scene setter can be reused to the new cubicle dimensions. 

We have to be respectful of people and their fears so mine is not really that over-the-top scary, but it gives a nice effect


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh that looks cool ELKY! I get to put my stuff tomorrow!


----------



## Elky (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks meds  I get to put up my stuff Wednesday.... I telework this year though so I'm a bit concerned about theft, I'm going to have to lock up a lot of the removable items, in past years I knew the co-workers better and just slid stuff under the black garbage bags. I'll take pictures of my cubicle this year when its all done, not sure if on Wednesday it will be complete, but it will be started! ^_^


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

This is all I got.


----------



## Elky (Jul 24, 2012)

Love it  is there a shackle on his foot keeping him to the desk/chair?


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I am the only female in the company there is about 40 employees total at this company. There is no way to decorate the shop being with all the big machines it can be dangerous. We also don't decorate the office part except for Christmas a tree and cards that come in from vendors or the family of the owners. To much stuff comes thru the office and it's not that big. BUT my Boss ( my husband) and the Owner of the company give me the day off for Halloween paid knowing I need the time to get ready for the night If Halloween lands on a Monday thru Thursday... Friday thru Sundays I have off..... Right now I'm on medical leave have been since March hoping I will be back in the beginning of next year I miss everyone.... But when I am there I do decorate my desk just a little but that's it oh and of course my desktop on my computer is always themed or it has a pic of my snake or tarantula on it....


----------



## Elky (Jul 24, 2012)

As promised... the new cubicle this year....^_^


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh that looks awesome, love the spider and the candleabra and the cauldron....oh I like it all!!! 

Had to wait until this friday to get mine up, now i'm getting excited to get it done.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Elky, That is amazing. Im jealous. I will get pictures of my area up soon. turns out my boss is a fellow Halloweenie, so we went a lil crazy.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

GREAT cubicle!!!!!
We have a potluck on Halloween, so for the last few years I've come in around 5 a.m. Halloween morning and decorated the halls. Gemmy figures, webbing, strobes, black light, skeletons. A favorite is the Skeleton baseball vendor with his tray filled with chips and snacks. Everyone gets a big kick out of it, and can't wait to see what i do the NEXT year - which has to be better than LAST year! 
This year I think I'll come in on Sunday and decorate...


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, those are some great pics!!! I don't decorate at Halloween, but my office looks like this all the time:


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, these are impressive! They're putting my 2 mini pumpkins and vampire Garfield window cling to shame!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

VampVixen said:


> Wow, these are impressive! They're putting my 2 mini pumpkins and vampire Garfield window cling to shame!


When it comes to Halloween there isn't a pumpkin too small or decoration too little! A little something beats nothing any day of the week, stand up, be proud of your pumpkins!!! Oh gosh, hope that didn't sound pervy!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

My office year round!


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

*looks around at halloween Beanie Babies on one bookcase; a candleabra, white owl, cat gargoyle, and gourds on the other; plaster Wee Craft haunted houses on the file cabinet; and a black feather wreath on the door* 

Yup, I decorate.  My supervisor does too, but her tastes are more country cute -- she does not like the scary stuff at all. So, I keep her happy by not getting too creepy. Besides, I have to haul all of this stuff back home on November 1st. As far as I've noticed, there's only one other person who puts up Halloween decorations, and that is limited to a skull wreath. But the skulls have blinking red eyes, so that's cool.

Yes, my co-workers think I'm crazy. But in a fun way.


----------



## Moonchicky (Jun 4, 2005)

WOW! Great work, everyone!!!

My office is pretty lame when it comes to decorating, but last year I partnered up with another person to create a spooky hallway and decorated the outside of my cube. I haven't decorated yet this year, but people are starting to ask me when I will.


----------



## Hor-October (Oct 11, 2012)

You could wear a handmade Halloween costumes to office on that day.








I find it credible and amazing costumes with iPhone help: http://video.ezinemark.com/high-tec...halloween-masks-with-iphone-29b9ae839ae0.html.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great decor everyone!!  Not a lot of ppl bother to decorate at our office unfortunately. I share an office with another supervisor and put up a crepe paper/ribbon fence on 3 of our walls. Need to add more bats, crows, etc but at least it's a start.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

finally got my office decorated



























and heres a pic of my cake I got for my Birthday at the office, haha, they know me too well


----------

